# Noob here, 95 Pathfinder. Performance upgrades?



## matt5058 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey everyone, just joined the forums today. I also just bought my second Nissan today. I once owned a 91 Nissan pickup (my first vehicle, in high school) and today I bought a 1995 Nissan Pathfinder. It's an SE, auto, pretty solid vehicle in my opinion. I picked it up as a daily/winter driver and I plan on picking up something quick/fun in the next few months. In the meanwhile, I'm interested in seeing if there are any available performance upgrades for the 95 Pathfinder. I searched through this part of the forum and couldn't find any specific answers. I figure it might not be a bad idea to throw a K&N air filter but thought I'd ask if there are any intake kits available. 

I'm not interested in spending hundreds of dollars on intake and exhaust mods but I'd like to do some small upgrades if possible to get a little more power out of the V6. Let me know what you think. Thanks for any help, tips, or points in the right direction.


----------



## matt5058 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nobody? Nothing? Not even a comment to call me a noob and sent me to an FAQ page or to tell me that modding a 95 Nissan Pathfinder is a waste of money?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the K&N kit and cold air intake will be a waste of your money, personally. They are solid vehicles for the most part, but tend to be a bit underpowered and gas mileage tends to run in the 16mpg range +/-. You'd be better off using the money for a good tune up using genuine Nissan or NGK parts. Timing belt is due every 105,000 miles or 5 years; if you're not sure when it was done, I would recommend replacing it along with the tensioner pulley. To get any noticeable power increase out of this vehicle, you are going to need to spend hundreds of dollars, at least, which is exactly what you don't want to do...so don't!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

There isn't really any aftermarket parts for 1st gen Pathfinders. You could install Doug Thorley headers THY-464-2-C and a K&N filter 33-2031-2. I don't know of any mass produced CAI for this generation Pathfinder.

I don't know of a aftermarket camshaft for it, but you'll have to google that. 

Along with the headers, you may as well have new exhaust pipes installed with a less restrictive cat and muffler.

If you don't have smog tests for vehicles in your area, I'd suggest taking out the cat converter and installing a pipe.

You could try installing more expensive spark plugs, but I've never felt a difference.


----------



## matt5058 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, fair enough. I might consider doing a K&N and possibly something with the exhaust if I have some extra money in the next few months. I figured it was at least worth asking. Thanks for the input guys.  

Timing belt was recently changed, along with a few other parts. I bought the car from the mechanic who has done most of the maintenance over the past few years so I know it's in pretty good mechanical shape.


----------



## matt5058 (Oct 12, 2010)

NPath said:


> There isn't really any aftermarket parts for 1st gen Pathfinders. You could install Doug Thorley headers THY-464-2-C and a K&N filter 33-2031-2. I don't know of any mass produced CAI for this generation Pathfinder.
> 
> I don't know of a aftermarket camshaft for it, but you'll have to google that.
> 
> ...


Any idea what kinds of hp/tq gains people have had with the headers and a decent exhaust setup?


----------



## CPLTECH (Aug 29, 2010)

*MotorKote additive*

First, it is what it is. From what I hear, the earlier PF were anemic. Nissan heard the complaint and developed the 4.0L. WOW !

Second, what I use is a product in all my engines is called “MotorKote.com” from the Columbus, Ohio area. They are forever talking about the virtues of the product on late night trucking radio (American Trucking Network from Cincinnati, OH). My son-in-law says it adds 2-3 mpg’s to his little Pontiac G3. When I add some with the gas-oil mixture of the chain saw, the idle increases to the point you need to back it down. Add to the bar oil, the chain requires about one-third fewer chain adjustments (serious wood cutters know what I am saying). I have proved to myself that friction IS reduced. Therefore, it MUST help the PF engine run with less effort. Less effort = ???
2006 Pathfinder


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

matt5058 said:


> Any idea what kinds of hp/tq gains people have had with the headers and a decent exhaust setup?


Wouldn't be much, don't know what gains. It would sound a little nicer.

I've seen a pic of someone having cut the top part of the air cleaner box. That allows more air into the engine.


----------



## pathfinder94 (Apr 25, 2012)

*95 Pathfinder Performance upgrades*

Hey, I have a 94 Pathfinder, and these are some of the upgrades I have planned for my truck. Below are the cheapest places I could find to get the different parts. Included are a cat back exhaust, cold air intake, headers, front swaybar, bilstien shocks, and a rancho steering stabilizer. Also at the bottom is the website for some guys that do car racing and stuff, and the totally gave there first gen pathy a complete makeover. They have some good ideas, (although not cheap!) I also would recommend a tranny cooler, if yours is auto. the stock cooler clogs and starves the transmition of fluid. Apparently even Nissan does not recommend the stock tranny cooler for the first gen pathfinder. A local toyota(yes, toyota) dealer put one in for me for roughly $200-300, I can't remember exactly... anyways, good luck 

Gibson 612200 Swept Side Stainless Steel - MVP Auto Parts

MyNismo.com - JWT Pop Charger

Parts Bin - Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - Headers

Sway Bars - 1986-1995 Nissan Pathfinder - FRONT Sway Bar (1 1/8" Diameter) by ADDCO # 2146

1994 Nissan Pathfinder Products in Handling:Shock Absorbers : Page

https://www.4x4parts.com/nissan/pathfinder-steering-stabilizer-kit-with-rancho-shock-p-224.html

Project Nissan Pathfinder


----------



## pathfinder94 (Apr 25, 2012)

*pathfinder*

I checked recently on a bill, and the tranny cooler was actually $150 installed. I got a K and N air filter for 50 bucks and dropped it in myself. The headers listed there are Pacesetters which I have heard people say they are garbage...so if you want headers Doug Thorley makes some...for $500...a little pricey when a 1st gen pathfinder is only worth $2000 or so. I did discover this place that sells preprogrammed chips for $70. Apparently they are they are the real deal. 

NISSAN PATHFINDER G-Force Peformance Chip

besides that...there isn't anything cheaper i'm aware of to increase power...on the plus side, however, exhaust and air intake mods usually increase fuel economy.


----------



## pathfinder94 (Apr 25, 2012)

Ok never mind, not sure if the G force chip is a gimmick or not...A relative recommended it so I thought it was good initially. Good thing I never bought it!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chip that claims power gains via the intake air temp sensor is garbage. Don't waste your $$!.


----------

